# neff headphones



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

i was looking at a pair of the neff knitted headphones and i'm thinking about getting them but only if they have good quality anybody got any experience with them?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Unlikely to hold a candle to Sennheiser and the like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

all right yeah thats what i was thinking. they just look nice, so then they are out of the picture now


----------

